# FTP Server



## keensab (Oct 21, 2005)

I am having no luck in creating an ftp server for which other people can connect to.

Current Scenario:
-Have installed the XP professional iis software to install a server.
-Have accessed my (dlink di-604) router and portforwarded public and private port 21 with protocol type TCP and listed my private IP as my lan ~ 192.168.x.xxx as I understand it should be?
-I can access my ftp when I enter into my browser - ftp://192.168.x.xxx but when others try to log onto my ftp using my wan of ftp://70.174.30.87 it says no data and cannot access the server due to permissions ~ you can try to log onto it to see exactly what it says
- I have even tried to use server software (bulletproof, cerberus, filezilla) but to no avail 




What am I doing wrong or not doing???

Thanks in advance for any help you can give 

[email protected]


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nothing springs to mind, unless your ISP is blocking server ports. That is not an uncommon issue. What ISP do you have, and what is your location?


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Whenever I want to use FTP, I have to use a higher port number (like 2121) since my ISP blocks port 21. I also had to portforward a passive port range (along with port 2121) to get FTP working.


----------



## keensab (Oct 21, 2005)

I am with Cox broadband in the Hampton Roads, VA area.

Didn't know companies blocked ports. Read somewhere about passive and active port ranges???


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah. I use Cox back home as well, and they are the ones that block certain port numbers. They actually state in their policy that you are not suppose to run any type of server.

Interestingly enough, there is actually a KB on on setting passive port ranges with IIS. You will have to portforward the same range with your router also.

http://support.microsoft.com/?id=555022


----------



## keensab (Oct 21, 2005)

so i should change the port of the ftp in both the server (iis) settings and through my router?


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Well, it doesn't matter on the server. That's the whole point of "port forwarding". You just have to change to a higher port on your router, and your router will forward the data to any port you choose to install the FTP on.


----------



## keensab (Oct 21, 2005)

ok, not completely sure, so if you could help me fill in the lines correctly, I would appreciate it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That picture is far too small to tell anything from it.


----------

